# Clean up time Airless Sprayer



## benthepainter

G'day Guys 

As I'm a newbie to spraying only got my rig last year and the cost over here quite expensive set me back $3700
Anyway so far I have only sprayed ceilings with Acrylic and a few jobs back I timed how long to clean up 
it took 1hr and 8min 
Thats full flush and then going over the hose with a scouring pad to clean and just going over the whole unit and fittings to remove any paint 
So how long do you guys spend cleaning your units? And how much longer if you guys are using Oilbased and how much 
Turpentine would you need to flush ?


----------



## wills fresh coat

benthepainter said:


> G'day Guys
> 
> As I'm a newbie to spraying only got my rig last year and the cost over here quite expensive set me back $3700
> Anyway so far I have only sprayed ceilings with Acrylic and a few jobs back I timed how long to clean up
> it took 1hr and 8min
> Thats full flush and then going over the hose with a scouring pad to clean and just going over the whole unit and fittings to remove any paint
> So how long do you guys spend cleaning your units? And how much longer if you guys are using Oilbased and how much
> Turpentine would you need to flush ?


That seems alittle long Ben, we just take care of the inside of our pumps we don't wipe them down after every use. But we wil toss a drop over it when we spray the room that the pump is in. It depends on how far we got to go for water but it takes about 5-10 mins for us to clean pump. If its going to freeze that night we run kerosen threw it. Looks like your a one man show so you do whatever makes you happy


----------



## Epoxy Pro

When I first got my newer sprayer I was pretty anal with cleaning, heck we just spent $2,200.00 on it, I did clean like you for a week and the hour clean up was starting to add way to much extra time. Now I spend 15-20 mins on latex and about 30 mins for oil, I also change my hoses for oil so I clean them a little better since I will store those until next time.
Keep the machine covered when spraying in same room, your hoses are going to get covered in paint reguardless so I would just worry about cleaning them out good and not worry about the outside of the hose.


----------



## Oden

Five minutes is about how long it takes to flush the line and rap up the hose and cord if I already got a half a five of water next to the pump. Another three minutes to push thinners into the pump if it's gonna be sitting a wile. That's about it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Oden said:


> Five minutes is about how long it takes to flush the line and rap up the hose and cord if I already got a half a five of water next to the pump. Another three minutes to push thinners into the pump if it's gonna be sitting a wile. That's about it.


Our sprayer is set up for 2 guns so that adds a little extra time for clean up, I also remove the pumps filter and clean that up good. My single gun sprayer yes about 5 mins roughly to clean.


----------



## DerekHessett

You in the UK Ben?


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I used to run water through it until clear. Now maybe 2 gallons. I only now use a gallon of thinner if using oil. It has happened out of necessity of time.

Now..... When I spray again I will flush the pump and lines with a compatible solvent.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

DerekHessett said:


> You in the UK Ben?


Ben's "down under".


----------



## johnny949

You guys that say 5 minutes to clean your pump are probably same guys with paint all over themselves and paint dripping down their back bumper, tools all over the place. It takes me at least 10 minutes until the water is milky and then another gallon until its clear. Oil is another ball game.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I have no water in my rented shop. PITA hauling buckets.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## wills fresh coat

johnny949 said:


> You guys that say 5 minutes to clean your pump are probably same guys with paint all over themselves and paint dripping down their back bumper, tools all over the place. It takes me at least 10 minutes until the water is milky and then another gallon until its clear. Oil is another ball game.


Yeah that little 190 (.38gpm) you got probably does take a little longer to clean then my hydra max 350 (4gpm) :thumbsup:


----------



## kmp

I spend about 30 mins on my 695 and 1095 my gas rig 5000 takes a bit longer.I run 3-5 gal. water through them because i usually run 150 feet of hose,i hate moving pumps.I clean all filters,wire brush gun and tips. I keep my tips in lacquer thinner to make sure nothing dries in them. I run thinner thru the bottom all the time when they arent being used year round. I spray wd-40 on the tip guard before i spray to make it easier to clean. I never wipe or clean the outside of them. It is a good idea to keep the fan at the back of the pump clean to help them run cooler.


----------



## Steve Richards

benthepainter said:


> G'day Guys
> 
> then going over the hose with a scouring pad to clean and just going over the whole unit and fittings to remove any paint


Good on ya for taking care of your equipment like that.:thumbsup:

My rigs about 30 years old. Looks it too.

BTW
I've always stored mine (for any longer than about a month) w/about a pint of 30W motor oil..just enough to get up into the packings.

I know they make stuff for that, but I just use the lawnmower's oil.


----------



## Damon T

I know I sound like a broken record, hvlp all the time, but one thing I love about it is I can clean it as fast or faster than cleaning a brush. Couple quarts of water and done.


----------



## Gough

We're mostly using HVLP (and nearly always alkyds), but when we use the airless, it takes about 5-10 minutes. If there's no access to hot water, I bring 5 gal of hot water to the job site in a Gott cooler. It's usually just warm by clean-up time, but it speeds clean-up time immensely.

For HVLP, we carry a turkey baster to clean the gun. That way takes a lot less thinner.


----------



## 6126

G-day Ben  Theres nothing wrong with what your doing. I used to do the same thing. But, time is money. For me, its 5-10 minutes to flush out the material and roll up the hose. I dont care what the outside of the pump looks like. When your flushing out the pump, allow the pressure to build up a few times to work the paint loose from inside the hose.


----------



## Repaintpro

Hi Ben.................I have this style Wagner http://masonmorley.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/ProSpray-PS-3-brochure1.pdf

Clean up for mine would take about 1/2 hour. Especially is you have done a roof with membrane. I actually coat the outside (especially gun) with WD40 to stop paint adhesion. Makes for an easy clean up. I clean all filters every use..........you will be shocked that the water can run clean thru the gun and still have a residue inside. 

I will ring you anyway!


----------



## mr.fixit

Here is a question for all. If you have a fifty foot hose why is your machine in the same room you are painting???? If it was in another area you would get paint on the outside


----------



## Repaintpro

mr.fixit said:


> Here is a question for all. If you have a fifty foot hose why is your machine in the same room you are painting???? If it was in another area you would get paint on the outside



I have a double length hose on mine all the time. If your doing a new home I usually set up in the garage. You can't sit drums outside in the heat as paint skins up too quick. When I spray garage out I usually leave machine and just cover with a couple of lids of the drums and a dropsheet and only leave it covered when working in that room. 

Short answer.........laziness!


----------



## mr.fixit

I have read several guys cover their machines with drops. not a good choice especially in the heat of summer. the motors have a fan to suck air into the grids on the motor cover to cool the motor being covered by a drop would limit air flow and cooling capacity. imho


----------



## benthepainter

wills fresh coat said:


> That seems alittle long Ben, we just take care of the inside of our pumps we don't wipe them down after every use. But we wil toss a drop over it when we spray the room that the pump is in. It depends on how far we got to go for water but it takes about 5-10 mins for us to clean pump. If its going to freeze that night we run kerosen threw it. Looks like your a one man show so you do whatever makes you happy


G'day Wills 

5 to 10 minutes to clean wow I would use that five to Ten minutes just wiping the hose with some metho and scouring pad : ) 

And yes I'm a Sole Trader but for me it's what ever makes my clients happy that makes me happy : )


----------



## benthepainter

cdpainting said:


> When I first got my newer sprayer I was pretty anal with cleaning, heck we just spent $2,200.00 on it, I did clean like you for a week and the hour clean up was starting to add way to much extra time. Now I spend 15-20 mins on latex and about 30 mins for oil, I also change my hoses for oil so I clean them a little better since I will store those until next time.
> Keep the machine covered when spraying in same room, your hoses are going to get covered in paint reguardless so I would just worry about cleaning them out good and not worry about the outside of the hose.


G'day CD

I
Thanks for the tip on keeping a separate hose for oil 
mine came with two so when the time comes to shoot some oil I will use a new hose .


----------



## benthepainter

DerekHessett said:


> You in the UK Ben?


G'day Derek 

Old Sydney Town : )


----------



## benthepainter

G'day Guys


Thanks for the replies and some useful tips . I guess compared to others I'm taking way to long but I'm very happy with the results : )
So I guess for me 1hr will be my new target lol I can loose 8min ok truth is I spend 60minutes just looking at such a beautiful machine so I guess it takes 8minutes. To clean so 









I'm in the zone : )


----------



## Repaintpro

That is shocking Ben. Just paint with the thing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benthepainter

Repaintpro said:


> That is shocking Ben. Just paint with the thing!!!!!!!!!!!!


G'day Steve 

I plan to : ) I even don't like getting the wheels dirty lol I try not to wheel it through any dirt I carry it like a baby from my ute to the front door if I have to


----------



## Repaintpro

The hose and pickup still look brand new  just hope the inside is as clean. I want pics of all the filters and a shot up the hose next time 

I should send you a pic of mine but its not with me at the moment.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

Could also coat the outside with a sprayable silicone so it will wipe off easier. I remember taping off the inlet tube with blue tape,worked well.


----------



## benthepainter

Repaintpro said:


> The hose and pickup still look brand new  just hope the inside is as clean. I want pics of all the filters and a shot up the hose next time
> 
> I should send you a pic of mine but its not with me at the moment.


G'day Steve I can do that : )

But I draw the line taking a shot up the Hose lol


----------



## mike75

The next best thing is a potato Hesion sack for me


----------



## benthepainter

G'day Guys 


Just curious to the guys who replied 
About how much shorter cleaning time compared
To myself 
Do you guys Include in your quote to maintain tools and equipment ?
Not in the quote itself as in written but factored 
Into your overall price ?


----------



## 6126

I should post a photo of mine lol. It damn sure doesnt look like Bens, but its still making me money


----------



## benthepainter

Woodland said:


> I should post a photo of mine lol. It damn sure doesnt look like Bens, but its still making me money


G'day Woodland 

But you are a Pro at spraying I'm not lol
But I think even if I used mine allot I would still want mine clean . Love your you tube vids by the way I just subscribed the other day


----------



## 6126

benthepainter said:


> G'day Woodland
> 
> But you are a Pro at spraying I'm not lol
> But I think even if I used mine allot I would still want mine clean . Love your you tube vids by the way I just subscribed the other day


G'day Ben. I saw that you subscribed to my channel. Thanks :thumbsup: Dont sell yourself short on the "Pro at spraying" thing. First off, there is so much more to painting than simply being a good sprayman. Im convinced I could teach a monkey how to spray, but to be good at brush, spray and roll, plus be familiar with different products, khow to manage a job, keep customers happy, solve/handle problems, etc...... is a different story. 

Heres my theory.....time is money. I watch my hours very closely. For instrance, I do not clean my sprayer up at the end of the day if I will be in the same paint the next day. I spend 5 minutes cleaning up vs 10. If I save just one hour per week doing this x 52 weeks per year. By saving 52 hours annually, I have pretty much payed for the pump right there. My Graco 395 looks like its 10 years old, but I am also coming up on my 4th season with it and its still pumping strong with original packings. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

Look at the paragraphs.:thumbsup: /\ /\ /\ /\ Deserves a gold star :thumbup:


----------



## benthepainter

Woodland said:


> G'day Ben. I saw that you subscribed to my channel. Thanks :thumbsup: Dont sell yourself short on the "Pro at spraying" thing. First off, there is so much more to painting than simply being a good sprayman. Im convinced I could teach a monkey how to spray, but to be good at brush, spray and roll, plus be familiar with different products, khow to manage a job, keep customers happy, solve/handle problems, etc...... is a different story.
> 
> Heres my theory.....time is money. I watch my hours very closely. For instrance, I do not clean my sprayer up at the end of the day if I will be in the same paint the next day. I spend 5 minutes cleaning up vs 10. If I save just one hour per week doing this x 52 weeks per year. By saving 52 hours annually, I have pretty much payed for the pump right there. My Graco 395 looks like its 10 years old, but I am also coming up on my 4th season with it and its still pumping strong with original packings. :thumbsup:


G'day Woodland 

As I get experience with the spraying I hope to find ways to not cut down on cleaning the unit as I want it to stay Looking good but if I can find ways were I can become efficient at spraying by learning different ways to approach spraying 
That's what I would like to achieve 

How's this for saving Time 
for instance today 
I had a laundry to paint so out comes the white roller 
For sealer then empty sealer 
then get lowsheen out .

roller and brush straight in and 
Then sleeve back in tube for next time . That roller can stay in there all year and wouldn't dry out I'm lucky as all my work is domestic work 
Ceilings this year 100% white so imagine the time I'm saving not ever washing my white roller


----------



## benthepainter

CoverMate


----------



## Repaintpro

benthepainter said:


> G'day Guys
> 
> 
> Just curious to the guys who replied
> About how much shorter cleaning time compared
> To myself
> Do you guys Include in your quote to maintain tools and equipment ?
> Not in the quote itself as in written but factored
> Into your overall price ?



Hi Ben. Here it costs about $175 per day to hire a spray. So I factor in $150 per day on a job to use mine. This helps with clean up and the cost of tips etc.


----------



## benthepainter

Repaintpro said:


> Hi Ben. Here it costs about $175 per day to hire a spray. So I factor in $150 per day on a job to use mine. This helps with clean up and the cost of tips etc.


G'day Steve 

Sounds good I will start doing the same : )
As I already add a rate in for using my scaffold on a job that includes my planks so I will do that next time with my Graco : )


----------



## Repaintpro

How much was your tower......is it a 700mm x 4.5 meter?


----------



## benthepainter

Repaintpro said:


> How much was your tower......is it a 700mm x 4.5 meter?


G'day Steve 

I will have to check my Dulux Statements for the price I got the third package which included one extension pack 
I'm crap with measurements so just copied the pics of there site 
they are an English company


----------



## benthepainter




----------



## benthepainter

Great little tower 

Very comfy painting the windows from it


----------



## 6126

Thats a cool scaffold. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126

benthepainter said:


> G'day Woodland
> 
> As I get experience with the spraying I hope to find ways to not cut down on cleaning the unit as I want it to stay Looking good but if I can find ways were I can become efficient at spraying by learning different ways to approach spraying
> That's what I would like to achieve


Using a wand really makes a big difference


----------



## Repaintpro

Woodland said:


> Using a wand really makes a big difference



When your learning to spray lol...............sorry, I just remember using a wand and a straight line all of a sudden became a dogs hind leg! It took me a while to get used to it. Yes it does save a bucket load of time!


----------



## 6126

Repaintpro said:


> When your learning to spray lol...............sorry, I just remember using a wand and a straight line all of a sudden became a dogs hind leg! It took me a while to get used to it. Yes it does save a bucket load of time!


I used to do a lot of warehouses. If your spraying large areas out of a lift, a wand makes a huge difference. :thumbsup:


----------



## benthepainter

Woodland said:


> Thats a cool scaffold. I like it. :thumbsup:


Thanks : ) it all started from my Dulux Acredited 
Seminars lol 
last year at the seminars several
Times it was mentioned how in the USA they are big on spraying bla bla bla : ) 
We should embrace it as that's the way the trade is going being last year twenty years under my belt I was very sceptical lol even more so at question time some Aussie painters were saying yeah we spray interior jobs even with furniture still in 

ha what a joke I thought then I took the plunge 
And funny thing is the small amount of jobs I have done i have only sprayed ceilings so far and the houses have been fully furnished houses 

but were I was going with this reply is in regards to me having my own little tower.

When I bought my Graco last year my local trade centre had a Graco trade day with some specials 
And prizes who ever bought a Graco on that day went in a raffle to win a little mobile scaffold 
I was only one who bought a machine so 
I won my little mobile scaffold .
within one month I thought this little scaffold is so handy I would of never used one in my everyday painting if I didn't 
Win one only problem is with that one I couldn't 
Build up . So I bought a small tower best money 
Ever spent


----------



## benthepainter

Woodland said:


> Using a wand really makes a big difference


G'day Woodland

Is that a wand that extension thingy ? lol


My first job I had that extension or wand ?
And every time I would release the gun I would 
Get a spurt of paint come out 
Not good I rang up Graco and said what am 
I doing wrong : ( and they said you need a shut off valve 
Race back to Dulux $200 bucks latter


----------



## Gough

We've done some 18-foot ceilings using a wand and wearing stilts, that goes really fast. With a helper to handle the hose, we can paint them almost as fast as an 8-footer. One additional tip: make sure there are no open floor vents....


----------



## benthepainter

Gough said:


> We've done some 18-foot ceilings using a wand and wearing stilts, that goes really fast. With a helper to handle the hose, we can paint them almost as fast as an 8-footer. One additional tip: make sure there are no open floor vents....


G'day Gough 

Open air floor vents ? What did you learn with spraying with open air vents does over spray get sucked into the vents ?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

benthepainter said:


> G'day Gough
> 
> Open air floor vents ? What did you learn with spraying with open air vents does over spray get sucked into the vents ?


I would think he's talking about what could happen if you step on one with stilts while it's open.


----------



## Gough

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I would think he's talking about what could happen if you step on one with stilts while it's open.


Exactly, and by open, I mean without the grills. When we're spraying off of stilts, we make sure the floor is free of any obstructions. Since we're walking along quickly and keeping an eye on the overlap of our spray pattern, we're not able to watch where we're stepping. That's the main reason to have a helper tending the airless hose, hauling it in and paying it out to keep it out of the way of the painter.


----------



## benthepainter

Just gave my baby a quick run and wipe over : )


----------



## benthepainter

G'day Guys 


I have a few questions in regards to My Airless spray rig . 

As when I got my machine it was like here you go lol then I walked out of the shop with no idea about the rig . So my question is after I finish my 
Flushing of the rig Is it ok to put the plug which came with the machine back in just a red plug 

Or am I suppose to leave the hose hooked up ?


----------



## 6126

Leave the hose on. Your just putting extra wear on the fittings. If you keep taking the hose off and on, sooner or later your going to start wearing out the fitting and its liable to evenually break or go out on you someday. Then the REAL cleaning begins


----------



## benthepainter

Woodland said:


> Leave the hose on. Your just putting extra wear on the fittings. If you keep taking the hose off and on, sooner or later your going to start wearing out the fitting and its liable to evenually break or go out on you someday. Then the REAL cleaning begins


G'day Woodland 

Thanks for clearing that up for me I will do that : )


----------



## benthepainter

Woodland said:


> Leave the hose on. Your just putting extra wear on the fittings. If you keep taking the hose off and on, sooner or later your going to start wearing out the fitting and its liable to evenually break or go out on you someday. Then the REAL cleaning begins


Have you had that happen to you in your years of spraying ? Must create some mess


----------



## wills fresh coat

benthepainter said:


> G'day Woodland
> 
> Is that a wand that extension thingy ? lol
> 
> 
> My first job I had that extension or wand ?
> And every time I would release the gun I would
> Get a spurt of paint come out
> Not good I rang up Graco and said what am
> I doing wrong : ( and they said you need a shut off valve
> Race back to Dulux $200 bucks latter


Ben I'm sure the clean shot shut of valve works fine for you where you have it installed on the gun but I'm pretty sure it will work better for you if you put it at the end on the of the extension. That's where I have mine and you can move your tip in thousands of different directions which is a big plus when spraying


----------



## Repaintpro

benthepainter said:


> Have you had that happen to you in your years of spraying ? Must create some mess




I have had a spray hose burst. I tried pulling it around a corner with no skirting on it. The way the gyprock guys cut the metal angle they set too just slashed straight thru the hose............. Worst part, I was inside a stair well that had feature brick walls. It just pumped about 2-3l of paint before I could get up the stairs and past it to turn the machine off!!!! 

Also I totally agree with woodland. I leave everything attached. Hose to machine and gun on the hose too.


----------



## 6126

benthepainter said:


> Have you had that happen to you in your years of spraying ? Must create some mess


After painting in 13 states and two countries (I spent a year working in Germany) , theres not much I havent seen or experienced over the last 30 years. I have had a the connections between hoses start leaking a couple times, but it was always when when I was working for another shop using a pump that all kinds of guys had swapped out hoses, etc. That was the downside to working at a big shop (100+ painters) you never knew what you were gonna get  Blowing a hose is worse.  The old school gas powered GM 433s and old gas powered Wagners
were notorious for blowing lines because the hose would bounce/hop. We had one blow on a roof one time when we were spraying exteriors on some NC appartments.  I seen another one blow while we were taking a break. Thats why its good to turn off the pump and relieve the pressure before breaks/lunch. :yes:


----------



## benthepainter

wills fresh coat said:


> Ben I'm sure the clean shot shut of valve works fine for you where you have it installed on the gun but I'm pretty sure it will work better for you if you put it at the end on the of the extension. That's where I have mine and you can move your tip in thousands of different directions which is a big plus when spraying



G'day Will 

Cheers I will give that a go next time : )


----------



## benthepainter

Repaintpro said:


> I have had a spray hose burst. I tried pulling it around a corner with no skirting on it. The way the gyprock guys cut the metal angle they set too just slashed straight thru the hose............. Worst part, I was inside a stair well that had feature brick walls. It just pumped about 2-3l of paint before I could get up the stairs and past it to turn the machine off!!!!
> 
> Also I totally agree with woodland. I leave everything attached. Hose to machine and gun on the hose too.



G'day Steve

Until Woodland mentioned that I didn't even think about the dangers involved with a hose break with such a high pressured
Unit that's scary . How much paint went onto the bricks most of that 3ltrs ?


----------



## benthepainter

Woodland said:


> After painting in 13 states and two countries (I spent a year working in Germany) , theres not much I havent seen or experienced over the last 30 years. I have had a the connections between hoses start leaking a couple times, but it was always when when I was working for another shop using a pump that all kinds of guys had swapped out hoses, etc. That was the downside to working at a big shop (100+ painters) you never knew what you were gonna get  Blowing a hose is worse.  The old school gas powered GM 433s and old gas powered Wagners
> were notorious for blowing lines because the hose would bounce/hop. We had one blow on a roof one time when we were spraying exteriors on some NC appartments.  I seen another one blow while we were taking a break. Thats why its good to turn off the pump and relieve the pressure before breaks/lunch. :yes:



G'day woodland 

I guess hose inspection before use is important to check for any wear and tear 

When spraying just say a hose is about to go is there any tell tale signs or just pops and then the **** hits the fan lol


----------



## benthepainter

Gday Guys 


Thankyou so much for the helpful tips as I really appreciate it as spraying is something I want to get good at
And learn how to approach a job to spray more than just ceilings (my current experience )


----------



## 6126

benthepainter said:


> G'day woodland
> 
> I guess hose inspection before use is important to check for any wear and tear
> 
> When spraying just say a hose is about to go is there any tell tale signs or just pops and then the **** hits the fan lol


From what I've seen on how you take care of your equipment, this is something I really doubt you'll ever have to worry about. But, if the outside plastic on the hose is damaged, cut, or torn.....replace it 



benthepainter said:


> Gday Guys
> 
> 
> Thankyou so much for the helpful tips as I really appreciate it as spraying is something I want to get good at
> And learn how to approach a job to spray more than just ceilings (my current experience )


"Hands on experience" is your best teacher. Just keep doing what you've been doing. I was brousing a few videos on youtube last night and noticed you had already been there and replied, so I can see your doing your research :thumbsup:


----------



## Oden

Woodland said:


> After painting in 13 states and two countries (I spent a year working in Germany) , theres not much I havent seen or experienced over the last 30 years. I have had a the connections between hoses start leaking a couple times, but it was always when when I was working for another shop using a pump that all kinds of guys had swapped out hoses, etc. That was the downside to working at a big shop (100+ painters) you never knew what you were gonna get  Blowing a hose is worse.  The old school gas powered GM 433s and old gas powered Wagners
> were notorious for blowing lines because the hose would bounce/hop. We had one blow on a roof one time when we were spraying exteriors on some NC appartments.  I seen another one blow while we were taking a break. Thats why its good to turn off the pump and relieve the pressure before breaks/lunch. :yes:


I always unplug the pump when I walk away from it. Very good habit to practice.
The big shop thing is funny. I learned that a lot of guys don"t flush the prime valve. I check that with great caution or prime through the hose. If you ever saw a guy prime through the valve into a clogged line, the line blow up like a ballon then explode-too funny. If I'm near a guy that flicks open the prime valve on a pump that I don"t know where it's been I instinctively run for cover. Too funny.


----------

